# 4WD Light Rapidly Flashing



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

My wife drove her X-Trail home from work today with the 4WD dash button set on 'AUTO' as the roads were greasy. When she went up our steep, snow covered driveway, the 4WD light started blinking (fast) and she said it felt the the vehicle lost it's four wheel drive.

Checked the manual, it talks about driveline fluids overheating if the 4WD light does this. She said it's the seond time it's happened in the last coupla' weeks.

This happen to anyone else? Should I be concerned? Even though she was in 'AUTO' the whole way home, would that be enough to heat the driveline up?

I'm used to a true 4WD (my Nissan pick-up) as opposed to a part-time 4WD, so I'm not sure if I should be worried or not.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Has anyone ever had their 4WD light rapidly flash...ever?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

A rapidly flashing 4WD indicator means one of 2 things, either the car was driven in 4WD lock for an extended period of time, in which case overheating of the 4WD system has taken place, or it would also means that one of the ABS wheel sensor or the wiring to one or more of these sensors is damaged. Check the ABS sensors and wiring behind each wheel and make sure they're all connected.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, aussietrail.

You've given me some real insight as I just had an ABS sensor replaced a few weeks ago. Looking back, this new problem surfaced not long after getting the vehicle back from the shop (keeping in mind that we only use the 4WD very intermittently as it's the tail end of winter). So, now I'm gonna' give the shop a call and get to the bottom of this...hopefully.

Thanks again!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

You are welcome. hope it gets sorted.


----------

